# MI legal snares



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

All,

Considering hitting some new dirt that is infected with the vermin I and most landownersl call coyotes.

Have not snared/trapped for several years.

LOVED late season snaring, but with the new snare regs I am now a greenhorn again. 

Piled em up my last season afield snaring fox and utes, but a career change took me away from checking my traps every day so I had to unfortunately fold....

This was before the new regs BTW.

I am looking for some advice on effectiveness.

4.5" loop restriction without entanglement seems like BS to me.

BUT I will abide by the laws.

Any opinions from users of the new snares would be GREATLY appreciated!

And now that I am back home more often, I smell the dye barrel steaming for some legholds next fall already

Thanks for any helpful input!


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

steelsetter said:


> All,
> 
> Considering hitting some new dirt that is infected with the vermin I and most landownersl call coyotes.
> 
> ...


I used to think that snareing was the way to go till I bought 2 dozen snares all ready made to the MI regs. Its kinda like hanging a Christmas wreath on a coyote trail, and trying to get a yote to go throught it, In my opinion with the new regs. they made it almost impossible to snare, im not saying it cant be done but with what we have to have on it its dam tough.

Needless to say I sold all my snares.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

steelsetter said:


> All,
> 
> Considering hitting some new dirt that is infected with the vermin I and most landownersl call coyotes.
> 
> ...


Myself and several others on this board had the same experience snaring pre-2005 Regs as you! Absolutely knocked the crap out of em!!! I am also in 100% agreement with your appraisal of the 4.5" deer stop! Because of that requirement I refused to snare, or to be politically correct, use cable restraints post-2005 Regs!

I think it was posted somewhere last season that the DNRE tested their 4.5" deer stop themselves and found it held 62.+% of the coyotes which satisfied their goal of holding 60%!!!!! Meaning you can hook-up 10 coyotes during the night and only have 6 at the catch site waiting for you in the morning!!! That is total BS!!! 

Besides that, we trap for fur which equates to $$. I can not believe with the loose cable there isn't significant fur damage in the mane. I don't know because I refuse to use cable in this manner and I also will not violate the Regs or prostitute myself in order to catch a sob coyote.

I broke a promise to never respond to this issue again but such is life and so are rants. It just pisses me off that we lost a very valuable tool for controlling coyotes populations!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Easy to get them in it,but you'll need ALOT of luck to hold them.With the non-entanglement and 4 1/4in loop,they will slip-out and be on their way long before you get there.My advice would be to not waste your time,or get REAL used to checking empty kinked-up snares


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Might as well use them for earth anchor cables!
With the new regs. they WILL NOT hold fox and are lucky to hold a yote.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Checked out the MI legal snares/rules and chuckled to myself.

Can understand them being concerned about every swinging willy hanging em out and not paying attention, or even knowing how to not target non game species.

But for Christs sake, what a great tool to use that has now been taken away for nuisance control on private property without AUTHORIZED domestic K9 traffic.

Deer break a ways are OK by me BTW.

Promised this landowner (dairy farmer) who lets me upland hunt his property I would try to help him this upcoming year.

RESPECT and APPRECIATE every comment here boys!

I will abide by the game laws (even though they seem like BS to me) concerning this manner and set his place up and see what happens.

Really PO'd that the several dozen snares I have now from past seasons are now useless in MI.

:rant:

But rules are rules..............................

Even if they suck!

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

More of the same from me. The paranoia over snaring dogs has resulted in regs that make snares pretty much coyote-proof. Kinda like being required to use barbless fish hooks that have no points. Snares could be very efficient but the current regulations have rendered them a bad joke. I would advise anyone considering snares to forget it. :sad:


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Current regulations make this tool unusable. The last remarks I read from the president of the MTPCA seemed to suggest they have given up on the issue.


----------



## 12G Slug (Nov 22, 2010)

i keep my snares for emergency purposes....the DNR has made them pointless to actually try to use. 

a real shame...


----------



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

The rumor mill has it that the regs for the deer stop loop may change next year. Yeah, they say that every year. As it stands now don`t even bother snaring.


----------

